# Bursitis of the knee



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone suffer or know about this. I get around fine and then suddenly my knee will just swell up and lock in a matter of minutes, IT goes away in a few hours and a day or so later I'm fine. THen walk around fine for a few dasy and bam it happens again.
I've read of the "bursa" sacs around the knee can cause this. Its not really painful just debilitating and you can get stranded in the middle of the garden or woods


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Watcher 48;
Yup. I've dealt with bursitis of the knees for 30 some years. MIne was due to my knees suddenly popping out of socket then popping back in . This occurred when I moved suddenly, laterally or if I misjudged the heighth of the floor or ground beneath me. For me it was very painful and the swelling would take weeks to go down. Given that the swelling of the bursa was due to injury to the knee I'm not sure if someone with sporadic bursitis would have pain or not. If your legs are suddenly swelling you may have a more serious problem and should probably be checked by a doctor.
tamilee


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I did some damage years ago and didn't tend it and ended up with bursitis of the shoulder. It gets pretty bad at times and can be quite a problem. I know this sounds counter-intuitive when you're hurting and crippled up, but exercise seems to be the key to limiting the pain. During the summer months when I'm doing lots of outdoor work and my muscles have more tone, the muscles do their natural job and help hold the shoulder joint firmly in place, limiting the pain and taking the stress off of the joint. In the winter months, and cold days like today, the pain creeps back in and I know it's time to figure out a way to do some exercises.

I don't see why this wouldn't help your knee some as well. Perhaps a doctor or physical therapist might even be able to suggest a regimen for your age that wouldn't cause any joint damage.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ernie said:


> I did some damage years ago and didn't tend it and ended up with bursitis of the shoulder. It gets pretty bad at times and can be quite a problem. I know this sounds counter-intuitive when you're hurting and crippled up, but exercise seems to be the key to limiting the pain. During the summer months when I'm doing lots of outdoor work and my muscles have more tone, the muscles do their natural job and help hold the shoulder joint firmly in place, limiting the pain and taking the stress off of the joint. In the winter months, and cold days like today, the pain creeps back in and I know it's time to figure out a way to do some exercises.
> 
> I don't see why this wouldn't help your knee some as well. Perhaps a doctor or physical therapist might even be able to suggest a regimen for your age that wouldn't cause any joint damage.


I agree with the exercise. In the short time this has flared up I notice that the sooner I get back on it, GENLTY , the better it is. I just can' believe how fast this swells up and goes back down.
Like you I trashed my knee in HS in the 60's. The doctor then said not to have it operated on. They were making hamburger out of peoples knees then. Its worked fine for this long. I need to get 5 more years out of it.  SO I''m wearing a brace I kept since high school. Its helps a lot.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

Coat the KNEE with Nitrofurazone dressing, then wrap the whole knee with a couple wraps of SARAN wrap Then put a leg wrap for horses over the saran wrap leave on 24 hrs. This will sweat the INFLAMATION out of the joint. Nitrofurazone can be bought at any tack store 4 oz for about $5.This has worked for several people. It will also get the fluid off of a knee. Good Luck Jay


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I've never ahd it of the knee, just the hip when I was really getting into running. I had to stop the running....for a long time. I plant to take it up again this year.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had bursitis in my shoulder since I was 17. Went for years without having anything done to it until I could not use my arm, so an orthopedic surgeon suggested either surgery or ultrasound treatments, so I opted for the ultrasound treatments and they have worked for me. Unfortunately you either have to go to a physician or chiropractor to get them though.

Dawn


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Original poster...
Have you looked into/researched Cellulitis? (no NOT the lumpy bumpy fat stuff) 
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/cellulitis/article_em.htm

My son came down with this while in USMC Boot Camp, four years later it is still an issue.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

My knees are bad. I try to keep my weight down as it only makes sense not to stress the joints. If my weight creeps back up, my knees tell me all about it. I take glucosamine consistantly also. This year, I have given up the "man work" that I used to do out here...carrying 50 pound bags of feed and bales of hay etc. I am a 51 year old woman and need to start acting like one. My knees and back don't do certain jobs on the farm anymore and that's that!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Watcher - I also couldn't help but think it may be gout? Often that also comes on pretty hard and fast. 

DH has bursitis of the shoulder, and during a flare up, even with swelling, I always fall back to an Edgar Cayce remedy. I use a generous schmearing of castor oil on his shoulder, cover it with flannel, or a cotton cloth, and apply a heating pad (on medium) for twenty minutes a day. It seems to ease his pain, and breaks up all the yuck in the joint. A beer or two helps him, too! LOL!

I'm sorry you are hurting. Hope you aren't sidelined too long!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I've had a swollen knee off and on for over a year now. There isn't really much pain associated with it-occasionally I'll get a shooting pain somewhere in there, but it's mostly just the swelling and lack of mobility when it is swollen. I've never done any real damage to it. I can only remember squatting down at the fridge one day and it kind of popped and that was the beginning of the swelling. I had a drs appt awhile ago that kept getting rescheduled so I finally just cancelled-no insurance and no real pain so I guess I'll live with it. I have researched the internet for swelling, but everything I find deals mostly with pain-that I don't have. Is this like anything that any of you have? I thought that bursitis was quite painful? I'm going to look into the Nitrofurazone treatment.
Watcher48-you're the first one I've heard of who has had a similar experience. Good luck!


----------

